# Derechos



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Man I still can't believe that we lost a good man this weekend. I've had a semi-nauseated feeling ever since I found out. It just plain saddens me. God bless him and his family. I do not know the circumstances of the recent tragedy and I do not imply this was even related.

This unforeseen tragedy got me thinking about safety and boating. We all know the golden rules of life jackets and kill switches. Wear them. For some of us new boaters, there are other things like weather that we must learn about in order to make the right decisions while on the water. I am speaking about a weather event called a Derecho.










You can identify a Derecho in the sky if you know what to look for. Wikipedia defines a Derecho as:


> a widespread, long-lived, straight-line wind storm that is associated with a land-based, fast-moving band of severe thunderstorms. Derechos can carry hurricanic or tornadic force and can deliver torrential rains and perhaps flash floods as well as strong winds. Winds convection-induced take on a bow echo (backward "C") form of squall line, forming in an area of wind divergence in upper levels of the troposphere, within a region of low-level warm air advection and rich low-level moisture. They travel quickly in the direction of movement of their associated storms, similar to an outflow boundary (gust front), except that the wind is sustained and increases in strength behind the front, generally exceeding hurricane-force. A warm-weather phenomenon, derechos occur mostly in summer, especially during June and July in the Northern Hemisphere, within areas of moderately strong instability and moderately strong vertical wind shear. *They may occur at any time of the year and occur as frequently at night as during the daylight hours*.


If you have a radar:



> Derechos are squall lines that are bow- or spearhead-shaped on radar and, thus, also are called _bow echoes_ or _spearhead radar echoes_. Squall lines typically bow out due to the formation of a mesoscale high pressure system which forms within the stratiform rain area behind the initial line. This high pressure area is formed due to strong descending motion behind the squall line, and could come in the form of a downburst.[5] The size of the bow may vary, and the storms associated with the bow may die and redevelop.


source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derecho










On May 17, 1986 a strong Derecho hit Lake Livingston taking 5 people in 20 minutes. Many others were rescued from the water due to a capsized boat. 20 minutes on a day that started out like glass. That's all it took. Several boaters had to stay over night on Pine Island and be rescued the following day. This squall hit boaters in Galveston as well but luckily no one lost their life according to the report. Over 100 rescues and many of them were in Galveston.

Please read the following account of events that day and refresh your memories or (if you are like me) learn from this account. Once I read the account, I realized that even a life jacket has it's limits but I am sure they saved many that day.



> *MAY 17, 1986 DERECHO
> "The Texas Boaters' Derecho**"*
> 
> 
> ...


source: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/misc/AbtDerechos/casepages/may171986page.htm


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great post.

The storm that hit Livingston Saturday came through my neighborhood east of the lake like a mini Cat 2 hurricane. It was blowing leaves off of the trees in my back yard and sailing them across the tops of the tall timber on the other side of the road. It lasted about 10 minutes then was gone. No rain but looked very ominous.
I thought at the time I was glad I was not on the lake.
A similar storm over turned a 14 jon boat not 100 yards from the entrance to Beacon Bay in early 2001. It drowned a 60 year old man and his 30 plus year old handicapped son. No life jackets and wearing heavy winter cloths.
In the eight years I lived in Western Oklahoma in the 90's I saw many Derechos or wall clouds. Some one always suffered some damage in the area when one came through.

I have two CO2 inflated PFD's. One with manual pull and one automatic water activated. I always wear one when I am on the water. They only cost $90 to $150 depending on the source. They are so comfortable to wear that I have driven home still wearing one without notice,
One day I got home just in time for lunch. When I came to the table one of the twins asked if I thought the house was going to sink. I was still wearing the PDF.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a CO2 vest, and I started wearing it, and I have heard from two other 2coolers who just ordered theirs!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

In the very limited time I have been on the water I have been able to REALLY screw up by under estimating what is about to happen weather-wise. I was washed up on the same rocks that took others lives. I feel so lucky/stupid/sick all at once. 

My golden rule based on what I experienced is to be able to reach safety within 5 minutes if there is any gray in the sky. Whether that be an island or someone's personal boat slip, I don't care. Once gray skies are near the lake, I'm outta there. I will not wait for them to get on the lake and try to run around avoiding them (previous error). I'm a weekend warrior but I don't want anything to do with that battle. Not after my experience and ESPECIALLY not after recent events. 

I only thought I had a healthy respect for the water before. I was on the lake on Saturday. It was like glass that morning. I saw gray skies to the NW and headed straight for the boat ramp at around noon. The water was getting a chop to it before I got to the ramp. I did not know anything about these squalls then. I just didn't want to risk it again. It started drizzling when I was parking my boat in the storage. It blew in FAST.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I think that was the storm that I ran from on memorial day way back when.....bad day...have to tell the story sometime


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

I was in LL with my daughter on Saturday. we head home around 11am. i just bought a Co2 life vest x3 from academy today for 75 dollars each. will start wear them next time.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Jwsops said:


> I was in LL with my daughter on Saturday. we head home around 11am. i just bought a Co2 life vest x3 from academy today for 75 dollars each. will start wear them next time.


Definitely a good investment and good practice. I need to pick one of those up eventually. Meantime, it's the bulky, sweaty, wear it or get out of my boat life jacket style. I used to think, "Man that's harsh. Kicking someone out of your boat if they don't wear a life jacket?"

I just didn't get it at the time. Those people are putting safety above all else and have my utmost respect.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw this coming over the dam one morning. I was fishing and looked up and did not know what the heck. and run like !!! Also no matter what kind of PFD you own you must wear it. I wear mine most of the time and it is hot in the summer but I deal with it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That's mean looking right there. You can see the water getting ready imitate a washing machine. 

Did it catch up to you Matt?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I have a CO2 vest, and I started wearing it, and I have heard from two other 2coolers who just ordered theirs!


Yes, I ordered one last night. They sent me the UPS tracking number early this morning.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Gonna start wearing the inflatable too. No reason not too. I hear they are very comfortable like Sunbeam said.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You will be very happy with it Whitebassfisher. They are very comfortable.

Matt is telling the truth. He wears his PFD everyplace he goes in a boat. I met Matt about 5 years ago and for about the past 4 years have worn my PFD. I have a CO2 blow up one from Academy. Many of you have seen it on me. I have driven from the launch with it on. Matt changed my mind about wearing a PFD at the dam. The first few times fishing there I thought - If I ever fall out there is no way I will make it back to this boat in the current. I now wear mine 100% of the time. I feel funny without one like I forgot my cell phone of something.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Also no matter what kind of PFD you own you must wear it. I wear mine most of the time and it is hot in the summer but I deal with it.


Matt, last 2 times I fished the lake with another friend I didn't wear my life vest and felt kind of stupid for not having one on.. I am ordering an inflatable one just like all others here.. Thank you Matt.. like you always say, " never had to perform recovery on someone wearing a life vest".. amen my brother..


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I started wearing my vest sunday morining and my wife and I are going to buy some CO2 vest because I go out by myself most of the time. You never know what can happen. I'm glad you are talking about the Co2 vest because in my 53 years I have never had on one or been around anyone that wore one. But after this weekend I will get one.
Great article Banking on it. With the dark clouds comeing up on Saturday back to bank my little boat went.

Be Safe out there!!!!!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I moved to Lake Livingston over 3 yrs ago. Today i made a run to Pine Island--first time in a couple yrs. From Kickapoo. About the time I rounded Indian Hills pt and saw all that open water I got the strangest feeling-I wasnt hooked up or wearing a vest.


I dont think I've worn it since I moved to the lake.I shut it down and put on my jacket and kill switch-thanks Kevin for reminding us we are not bulletproof.


When a sportsman goes down-all sportsman feel it. Because we have seen what they have seen-we have loved what they have loved-we have been thousands of miles apart and have seen the same sunrises-experienced the same anticipation of the dawning of the day. We share the same DNA and we are heartbroken that one is gone--because we know how much he loved what he saw--because what he saw was incredible


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Bankin on It, I was trotling on the flats between White Rock and Caney the day the storm you referenced came thru. From that day to this I have put on my PFD everytime I have gotten in a boat. I was in a 14ft polarcraft with a 20hp Mercury on that day and the engine would barely power the boat up the swells I was caught in.I witnessed 3 tornadoes pass over the north end of the lake on that day and could have kissed the ground of the island at the mouth of caney creek when I finally reached it.To this day I have a tremendous respect, for the Lady Livingston. When it clouds up I go in if it is an option if not I go to the bank.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Whsalum,

That had to really scare you. I was offshore out of Venice LA Tuna fishing in my cousins 34ft scarab with twin 250hp motors and some of the waves on the way back home we could barley power up. Some waves we had to back off and go around with the wind to our back. Pucker factor of +10.

I think we all have experienced losing balance and almost falling in. I just turned 50 and can't swim like before. I have a Kenner with high sides. I can imagine a bass boat with no sides.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Something to remember about those inflatables. They only count as a life jacket if you are wearing it. So remember to keep your big life jackets in a compartment. 

I love mine. Made wearing it all the time very easy. Especially in the winter with all those heavy clothes on. 
I leave mine in the seat hooked onto the kills witch all summer and wear it all the time when I start putting extra clothes on. 


Cody C


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great post, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

wwind3 said:


> When a sportsman goes down-all sportsman feel it. Because we have seen what they have seen-we have loved what they have loved-we have been thousands of miles apart and have seen the same sunrises-experienced the same anticipation of the dawning of the day. We share the same DNA and we are heartbroken that one is gone--because we know how much he loved what he saw--because what he saw was incredible


That makes me pause and reflect. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

whsalum said:


> Bankin on It, I was trotling on the flats between White Rock and Caney the day the storm you referenced came thru. From that day to this I have put on my PFD everytime I have gotten in a boat. I was in a 14ft polarcraft with a 20hp Mercury on that day and the engine would barely power the boat up the swells I was caught in.I witnessed 3 tornadoes pass over the north end of the lake on that day and could have kissed the ground of the island at the mouth of caney creek when I finally reached it.To this day I have a tremendous respect, for the Lady Livingston. When it clouds up I go in if it is an option if not I go to the bank.


It really is a hard lesson learned. That sounds like a nightmare. I'm very glad you made it. I absolutely love that lake since I first laid eyes on it and I completely agree. I will never press my luck again that's for sure. Weather is a #1 concern for me because it is so unpredictable. Stumps are #2.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> That makes me pause and reflect. Thanks for posting.


Can an admin get rid of that wind thingy. Somehow my phone dropped it in. Please remove it as I tried. Thanks.


----------

